# problem with hegner



## mac1012 (23 Nov 2013)

Hi I think the link and bearing part may be in need of replacement but want to check first with other hegner owners 

its a bit of a knocking sound really that gets worse when the machine is warm after a couple of hours running yesterday I took the cover of and had a look at the link , when the link is at its most vertical position and I wiggle the top arm up and down a bit there is some play between the bearing and the plastic housing it sits in that is visible , what puzzles me it is not between the bearing and the alan bolt but around the pressed in bearing and the plasic it sits in which dosent really rotate when the arms are turning around if you get my drift 

when I turn the machine of and the motor isn't running but the arms are still turning you can hear a visible knocking coming from the link area the bolt is tight and all washers are correct 

the blade and cutting is working fine although on heavier cuts the machine does seem to pulse but I think t5hat may be my mind and ears playing tricks on me (hammer) 

but I guess it could wear after time ? so want to check whats normal and what isn't 

also when the machine is on it kind of pulses think of like a regular heart bit like a droning sound , I don't know if that's just normal or not 

I will try and post a video later when the machine has been running a couple of hours 

I have got some orders I need to finish this weekend but then I am going to try and get to the root of the problem 

mark


----------



## Chippygeoff (23 Nov 2013)

From what you say it does not sound right. The knocking noise should not be there for a start. In your shoes I would give Chris Waghorn a ring at Hegner. He is just brilliant at diagnosing problems.


----------



## martinka (23 Nov 2013)

Mark, when I had the broken link arm on my saw, I emailed Hegner and they confirmed that the arm is made of plastic so as to be sacrificial so that other parts don't get damaged. You can see that the bearing is jerked vertically on every stroke, so I would think the plastic can be expected to give eventually on a machine that gets lots of use, as yours does, though no doubt there are others that go through life without suffering any damage. You can only buy the arm complete with bearings, which is why I made one from aluminium. A new link arm is about 25 quid, IIRC.

Martin.


----------



## mac1012 (23 Nov 2013)

ok thanks yeah I looked at them yesterday on hegner site , well it has had a lot of use over three years ! 

can you just check for me martin on yours just out of curiosity just to see if you have any play between the outer casing of bearing and the plastic housing on the link I checked mine by rotating to the top so the link is vertical then keep the flywheel stationary and wiggle the top arm up and down 

I think this is the root of my problems not sure want the pulsing is though whether its just echoing through my table 

Geoff I will give them a ring on Monday I was going to other day but then I realised its a 0845 number and my mobile sim contract for 6 pound a month is set so it dosent allow any numbers I have to pay extra for 

I got phone line for broadband but no home phone will have to borrow next doors and make the call 


mark


----------



## martinka (23 Nov 2013)

Mark, I made a new aluminium link arm for mine and bought new bearings. The original had split at the end of the arm but wasn't visible until I removed the arm. I repaired the original arm and kept it as a spare, though I am unlikely to ever use it. There's a thread about it on here somewhere with a photo of the break. 

Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (23 Nov 2013)

Ahh just the reason to put that new one on order, go on, do it, you know you want to...lol


----------



## mac1012 (23 Nov 2013)

don't tempt me steve ....... lol well to pay for towards the new one I would sell this one so would need to get it running properly my conscience wouldn't let me sell it as it is and not say anything unlike maybe some ebay sellers 

mark


----------



## redmoorphil (23 Nov 2013)

Hi Mark, I had a knocking on mine too and it took me ages to actually work out what it was.
Turned out to be the springy bit of flat metal that the bottom blade holder sits in.
I bent it slightly upward to make it tighter but this made the knocking worse.
After bending it very slightly downward the knocking disappeared.
the gap between the blade holder and the metal plate was so small that when the arm went up the plate just very gently knocked against the bottom of the holder.
Drove me mad until i solved it.


----------



## boysie39 (24 Nov 2013)

Go on Mark ,order it now you know you want it . What a Christmas prezzie to your self , :ho2 

You know it will pay for itself in no time . It's the making up of the mind that is the hardest part . :roll: :roll: 

Keep us up to date , Wish you well .


----------



## stevebuk (24 Nov 2013)

Just a gentle nudge mark really, i paid £800 for mine about a month ago, if i had bought it at the sale price it would have paid for itself already with me, food for thought..


----------



## mac1012 (25 Nov 2013)

thanks guys for trying to get me to spend my money :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

if I hadn't got a hegner that was only three years old then I would defo be ordering one but as on another thread the upgrades wouldn't be a million miles from what I have got already 

I going to order a link bearing today as I pretty sure that is mainly the problem 

I have put a 18mm top on my table but its on it an old table and the legs are a bit spindly and I sure it echos the sound a bit 

if anything I am tempted to by a table but they are a bit expensive was looking at the Excalibur table on axminster that looks quite solid at 70 notes and wondered it it would fit the hegner 

anyone got a hegner table and what it like to use ??


----------



## martinka (25 Nov 2013)

mac1012":xihynr34 said:


> I going to order a link bearing today as I pretty sure that is mainly the problem



I'd be tempted to remove the link first and check it just to 100% sure the problem isn't elsewhere. Hold the link in a vice and put a rod through the bearing and see if you can still feel the play. 



mac1012":xihynr34 said:


> anyone got a hegner table and what it like to use ??



I have one but I wouldn't buy one, I'd make one from wood and bolt a flagstone to the top, though that might be overkill and thick wood will do. My Hegner stand is bolted to the floor because I found it too light. Prior to bolting it down, I had a bag of concrete across the cross bars but it gradually got used up. I also had to put some bits of rubber between the saw and the table top to stop it vibrating. Not that I could feel it, but the noise annoyed me.

You could make the Axminster stand fit easily enough by bolting a top to it.

Martin.


----------

